# Mk3 Golf Est Tdi, Only 149k Miles, First Engine Bay Clean



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's the engine bay of the car that i have just bought,

149 k miles on the clock,

Will be doing the whole car,inside and out, mechanical work, interior and paintwork, ( just need to find the time)

So i started here,
Before=





































Bonnet sound proofing removed,




























The whole engile bay area was then sprayed with the only thing i had ( yes i know, i will be told it's the wrong stuff, but a big order from Tim @clean you car has only been ordered)



























Then pressure washed of, with the engine running.




























Then washed again with normal car shampoo and a old wash mit,



















And sprayed off again,


















Drove home ( was getting very late and tired )

The next morning, 
Now all dry,
Using Old m/f clothes and meg's #83 on all the paint work,

@ this point people at work were starting to ask what and why am i doing all that ???

So i just told them to wait and see later, they just walked away with funny looks at me.????














































Once i was happy, i then sprayed the whole bay in type of wd40 with ptfe ,


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

How much better is that


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Alex L said:


> How much better is that


I'm doing a whole thread on this clean up as i go on, under Show It Off page,

:thumb: :thumb: :car:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks so much better!


----------



## TommyTucker (Jun 8, 2006)

Excellent smithers


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

t6hat looks awesome! 

quick quick... why did you spray it with the engine on? 

i did the same but with the engine off.


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

cav said:


> t6hat looks awesome!
> 
> quick quick... why did you spray it with the engine on?
> 
> i did the same but with the engine off.


No, i first sprayed the whole engine bay( engine off ) then start the engine up and left running whilst carrying on jet washing,
Just to make sure it still ran, then when finished, used the compressor and a blow gun, to get rid of any water on the electrics, :thumb:


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

ah right, was thinking it would be for something like that... 


did mine started it.. had a quick misfire then left it for a bit started her up again and it was fine


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Super clean job there mate:thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Its a diesel... you dont need to run it 

Looks good - I wouldnt have used WD40 mind... it attracts dust big time


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking mint mate, ps dont suppose you got any 5 door new fiestas (2006) in at work have you ;-)


----------



## BIGJJS (Jun 22, 2006)

total transformation, looks great, big improvement :thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Superb..:thumb:


----------



## VWezza (Jan 19, 2007)

Awesome work there.

Looks 10 times better with very little in the way of products.

Wez.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looking great mate. I think I will stumble across a mk3 tdi bay just shortly


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

careful, WD40 eats rubber so will have an efect on hoses and seals, its great as a metal protector buit crap with rubber


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Worst bit is it gives off noxious foggy fumes. I tried it once on our old black metal fireplace and nearly smoked the place out :devil:


----------



## alun-1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi there! Can I just say, that looks absolutlely fantastic and I want to do exactly the same thing to my engine (which is also a MK3 Golf but the older TD). Just after a few pointers or any hints or tips you have:

Did you cover any of the electrics when hosing down?
Also, to get that superb finished look in the last pic, what spray did you use? WD40 what? 
One more thing, what did you use to clean the sound proofing?

Thanks and once again, top job!:thumb: 

If theres any more hints you can give me then I'm all ears 

Sorry, one more thing, when apllying the degreaser, did you literally just spray it all over the engine? And whats a good degreaser to use?


----------

